# This Chinese Train Runs Through a Full Apartment Building Every 2 Minutes



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## jerry old (Dec 21, 2021)

Interesting HD. the massive populations forces new and inventive methods of mass transportation-that mono-rail in China capable of 260 miles per hour: Granny is in a hurry to get to the store


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>



Here ya go hollydolly







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liziba_station





















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TORuCxWvBRw


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 17, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Interesting HD. the massive populations forces new and inventive methods of mass transportation-that mono-rail in China capable of 260 miles per hour: Granny is in a hurry to get to the store



Your turn jerry old







www.smtdc.com/en/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_maglev_train





















Don't blink. The Other Maglev whizzes by at 1:12


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm sure it is bad enough from a noise perspective to have a house or apartment near a train track, but imagine if it came through the middle of your building.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I'm sure it is bad enough from a noise perspective to have a house or apartment near a train track, but imagine if it came through the middle of your building.



After half a century of hogging I have zero interest in seeing anything like that anywhere within earshot of me.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 18, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> After half a century of hogging I have zero interest in seeing anything like that anywhere within earshot of me.


Hey, were a bunch of landlubbers, we don't know train talk (hogging) it from bananas.
It has to do with driving a train or in railroad talk, 'I was hogging it through Boston when I ran over a Methodist.'


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

Here are two more examples of monorails and buildings.

Miami Metromover Traveling Through The Loft-2 Condo





www.miamidade.gov/global/transportation/metromover.page

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metromover

www.emporis.com/buildings/207010/the-loft-2-miami-fl-usa

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Loft_2











Walt Disney World Monorail Travels Through Contemporary Resort Hotel





www.wdwmagic.com/transportation/monorail.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_World_Monorail_System

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/resorts/contemporary-resort

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney's_Contemporary_Resort


----------



## jerry old (Jan 18, 2022)

wait a minute  trains are not supposed to be in buildings, it is like a bull in a china shop


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

jerry old said:


> wait a minute  trains are not supposed to be in buildings, it is like a bull in a china shop



Hey jerry old. Can you imagine if this was done in the days of steam engines?


----------



## jerry old (Jan 18, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Hey jerry old. Can you imagine if this was done in the days of steam engines?


Ha, never thought of that.
Can't you just see a chinaman shoveling coal as they slide through the buildings....


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 18, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Here are two more examples of monorails and buildings.
> 
> Miami Metromover Traveling Through The Loft-2 Condo
> 
> ...


You can bet those buildings have excellent sound-proofing where it's needed, and that the rail is probably relatively quiet itself.
I doubt you can say the same for the one(s) in China. (google "tofu-dreg construction")


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 18, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> You can bet those buildings have excellent sound-proofing where it's needed, and that the rail is probably relatively quiet itself.
> I doubt you can say the same for the one(s) in China. (google "tofu-dreg construction")



I'm not sure but I would guess they probably have solid rubber tires riding on the guideways.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

Interesting thread, glad I don't live in one of those place.

Got me thinking though, I have seen a couple of places where US Interstates pass under/through buildings.  Not so unusual I guess:

List of structures built on top of freeways​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_structures_built_on_top_of_freeways


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

This one always fascinates me... can you imagine living or working like this...?


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This one always fascinates me... can you imagine living or working like this...?



I saw that video. Crazy place.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Interesting thread, glad I don't live in one of those place.
> 
> Got me thinking though, I have seen a couple of places where US Interstates pass under/through buildings.  Not so unusual I guess:
> 
> List of structures built on top of freeways​https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_structures_built_on_top_of_freeways



I saw a video of the Gate Tower. It actually has an intersection coming out of the side of the tower. Great Place for juvenile rock throwers. If that were in NYC they'd be throwing furniture and people out the windows or off the roof.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

jerry old said:


> Ha, never thought of that.
> Can't you just see a chinaman shoveling coal as they slide through the buildings....



I'm picturing a train derailing in one of those dual purpose pieces of real estate. I mean tear right off the tracks and straight into the building. Film at eleven.


----------



## caroln (Jan 19, 2022)

I can just think of so many things going wrong...scary.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

I'm new at this.  And I thought Rockefeller University on top of FDR was radical!  Thank you both @hollydolly and @FastTrax.  What a thrilling thread!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I'm new at this.  And I thought Rockefeller University on top of FDR was radical!  Thank you both @hollydolly and @FastTrax.  What a thrilling thread!
> 
> View attachment 204437



That must be new I never saw that before. I thought the FDR going under the UN Building was unnerving.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> That must be new I never saw that before. I thought the FDR going under the UN Building was unnerving.


You must be mixing this up.  FDR does not run under UN, runs parallel to UN.  I remember the Rockefeller "tunnel" being so old I can recall being in the car with my father driving going thru it & he died 40 years ago!


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

Now imagine Spains high speed train hitting buildings instead of this corridor wall. This guy made Brandon Bostians derailment look like an overspeed penalty stop.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santiago_de_Compostela_derailment


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

Yes I remember hearing about that Spanish Train crash.. just unbelievable how the driver survived,


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> You must be mixing this up.  FDR does not run under UN, runs parallel to UN.  I remember the Rockefeller "tunnel" being so old I can recall being in the car with my father driving going thru it & he died 40 years ago!



I must have been out of NYC way too long. All I know is when you go under, near or parallel to the UN building you can see windows that look like they belong to the UN building like they are in the basement or something like that. Okay now where is the Rockefeller Tunnel at?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2022)

chinese monorail


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> chinese monorail



I love reading the comments. I like the guy who said: What a filthy place. Some www.railroad.net members thought he was remarking about the monorail itself, actually he was alluding to China itself as you can see the pollution in the video.


----------

